# Kaufentscheidung (EOS300D)



## Jiekas (18. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin im Moment am Überlegen, ob ich mir die EOS 300D kaufen sollte. Doch da ich bei der Fotografie (noch) nicht allzu bewandert bin, weiß ich nicht, ob das richtig wäre.

Ich würde gerne eine Kamera haben, mit der ich sehr gute Bilder machen kann, sowohl Makro als auch Landschafts-, Personenaufnahmen usw.
Bei der EOS300D habe ich damit - denke ich - das Problem mit den Objektiven, da die ja nicht gerade billig sind. Doch möchte ich gerne eine Kamera, mit der ich auch in ein paar Jahren, wenn ich (hoffentlich) besser fotografieren kann, noch gute Bilder machen kann. Digital sollte die Kamera sein, damit ich acuh gut mal rumexperimentieren kann, ohne gleich 100€ Entwicklungskosten zu haben.

Was würdet ihr mir raten? Sollte ich die EOS300D kaufen? Habt ihr Vorschläge für gute Objektive?


Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.


MfG

Jiekas


----------



## Beppone (18. August 2004)

Hallo Jiekas,

gute Entscheidung, die 300D ist ein solider Grundstock für jemanden, der
sich hobbymäßig mit der Fotografie befaßt und sich Ausbauoptionen offenhalten will.
Ob Du die Möglichkeiten auch ausnutzen wirst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Was die Funktionsunterschiede zur 10D anbelangt, so gibt es im Internet
Flash- upgrades, die aus einer 300D (zumindest softwaremäßig) eine 10D machen...

Je nach Geldbeutel und fotografischer Neigung würde ich Dir zu verschiedenen Objektiven bzw. Zubehör raten:

- universell, kompakt, günstig: das im Set angebotene 18-55mm Zoom. Das gibts für unter 100,- EUR Aufpreis, günstiger kannst Du nicht an so ein Weitwinkelzoom kommen.

- für den mäßigen Telebereich das EF 28 - 135 mm IS (entspr. 42 - 200 mm),
aktuell für unter 500,- EUR zu haben. Vorteil liegt im eingebauten Bildstabilisator, der
Verwacklungsunschärfen bei längeren Belichtungszeiten sichtbar reduziert.

- als "Portrait-Kurztele" empfehle ich ein 1,8/50mm (das entspricht einem 75er im KB-Format). Dank der hohen Lichtstärke des Objektivs und der relativ großen Sensorfläche der 300D gelingen damit Aufnahmen mit selektiver Schärfe bei  unscharfem, ruhigen Hintergrund.
Das ist in dieser Intensität mit einer digitalen Kompaktkamera nicht möglich. Etwas abgeblendet zeichnet das 50er außerdem extrem scharf und kontrastreich bis in die (Sensor-) Ecken, sichtbar besser als die beiden erwähnten Zooms.

Im längeren Telebereich habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Optiken der  "L-Serie" (2,8/70-200 IS, 4,0/300mm IS, 4,0/500mm IS), die ich allesamt für gut, aber auch für nicht ganz billig halte. Sicher gibt es Leute im Forum, die hier weitere Erfahrung mit Telezooms / Festbrennweiten haben.

Solltest Du ausgesprochene Makro-Neigungen haben, dann empfehle ich Dir nicht unbedingt ein Makro zu Deiner EOS, sondern vielmehr eine gute digitale Kompakte (zB Nikon 5700 oder ähnlich). Vorteile: Du kannst bis auf wenige cm an Dein Motiv und hast wegen des kleineren Sensors auch bei offener Blende eine viel größere Schärfentiefe. Der schwenkbare Monitor zeigt das Sucherbild auch aus unmöglicher Perspektive - der Monitor der digitalen EOS zeigt konstruktionsbedingt überhaupt kein Sucherbild.

Für sehr nützliches Zubehör halte ich ein zusätzliches, externes Blitzgerät:
Zum einen reicht der eingebaute Blitz der D300 (je nach gewählter Empfindlichkeit und Blende) nur wenige Meter, zum anderen lassen sich rote Augen mit einem Aufsteckblitz gut vermeiden. Gegen die Zimmerdecke geblitzt läßt sich sogar einigermaßen weiches Licht erzeugen.

Nu aber gut, bin gespannt auf weitere Empfehlungen,

Beppone


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. August 2004)

Wenn du fotografieren lernen willst kauf dir eine alte Canon AE-1 z.B. (analog)
Kostet dich um einiges weniger und die Objektive sind recht günstig,
zum lernen auf jedenfall besser, und den Geldbeutel schohnt es auch noch.



> Digital sollte die Kamera sein, damit ich acuh gut mal rumexperimentieren kann, ohne gleich 100€ Entwicklungskosten zu haben.


Wenn du von dem Preis der 300D + Objektive ausgehst, könntest du sicherlich 
hunderte Filme entwickeln lassen und du würdest nicht an den Preis der 300D 
Ausrüstung rankommen.

Also mein Tipp: Fang analog an, lern erstmal wie fotografieren geht, wenn du
dann meinst, dass du an die 2000,- für eine Digitale ausgeben möchtest, mach
es.


----------



## ShadowMan (20. August 2004)

Hi Jiekas!

Habe gerade mal im Forum gesucht und viele viele Themen gefunden die dir weiter helfen sollten.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166255.html

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164710.html   (dort gibts weiter unten sogar nen Link zu nem sehr ausführlichen Test + Bildern)

Aber schau einfach selbst mal falls du deine Kaufentscheidung noch nicht getroffen haben solltest 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## MartinDin (27. August 2004)

Also ich würde mir keine AE1 oder ähnliches zulegen!
Ist zwar alles schön billig aber es gibt dafür leider keine Zukunft! Die Objektive werden nicht mehr hergestellt, und man kann sie sehr schlecht an neuen DSLRs verwenden   

Also die 300d ist echt ne gute wahl! Wenn du sie als Kit kaufst, dann hate schon mal ein sehr brauchbares weitwinkel, und für den Telebereich kannste dir dann später eventuell ein günstiges Sigma zulegen ( 70 -300 für etwa 180 Euro )

Wenn man sich dann viel mit der Kamera beschäftigt, dann lernt man schnell und viel


----------



## josDesign (31. August 2004)

Bin zufrieden mit der EOS 300D

Ich habe das Kit gekauft mit dem 18-55er Objektiv. Echt super Weitwinkel.
Dann ein Canon Objektiv 55-200.
Den Blitz: 420EX
einen 2. Akku würde ich auch empfehlen. mit einer Akkuladung kommt man etwa für 500 Fotos aus. (ohne Blitz bzw. mit  externem Blitz)

Aber ansonsten eine gute Kamera... Und falls du die Adresse zum gehackten Flash-Upgrade für die 300D benötigst.. kannst dich melden bei mir!  

Läuft einwandfrei!

LieGrü
josDesign


----------



## josDesign (31. August 2004)

Und noch eine Kleinigkeit:

Man kann die "alten" EF-Objektive von Canon weiterhin bei den EOS-kameras verwenden. Beachte nur, dass du bei der 300D mit dem Faktor 1,6 rechnen musst.

Also ein EF-Objektiv mit 100mm Brennweite hätte dann eigentlich 160mm.


LieGrü
josDesign

Wennst Testbilder möchtest, melde dich bei mir... habe die Kamera seit letzten Freitag und habe bereits 5640 Fotos gemacht. Habe am Wochenende bei mehreren Sportveranstaltungen fotografiert!


----------



## Receiver (5. September 2004)

Also ich stand vor der gleichen Frage wie Du und haben mir schließlich die EOS 300D im Kit gekauft, für ungefähr 1000€.
Es stimmt zwar, dass das ne Menge Geld ist, aber mit ner Analogen Kamera kommen durch die Entwicklung auch noch genug Kosten auf Dich zu.
Ich hab mal nen Film (36er glaube ich) entwickeln lassen, und gleich noch ne ImageCD dazu, weil ich die Bilder häufig nachbearbeite, und musste dann um die 20€ abdrücken (Ich weiß, war wohl etwas zu teuer).
Im Endeffekt kannst Du mit einer Digitalen viel mehr rumexperimentieren, vor allem wenn ein und dasselbe Motiv mal mit verschiedenen Blenden und Belichtungszeiten aufnehmen willst, um verschiedene Resultate zu erzielen, kannst Du das mit einer DSLR viel besser.

Zum "lernen" reicht meiner Meinung nach auch erst mal das Standartobjektiv aus. Nach einiger Zeit wirst Du dann schon merken, welches Zubehör sich für Dich lohnt...


----------

